# I might be going to Jay friday....



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 27, 2010)

my long time ski bud just called offering free lodging, food & transportation. he had to cancel a trip in december....the deposit is no good after the season closes....as long as my father is ok i think im going....i have never been there....


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 27, 2010)

what about thursday?

None of my friends are crazy enough to sack up.  Who is?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 28, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> what about thursday?
> 
> None of my friends are crazy enough to sack up.  Who is?





if we go we are going up friday & hopefully ski sat & sunday....who knows....


----------



## reefer (Apr 28, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> what about thursday?
> 
> None of my friends are crazy enough to sack up.  Who is?



Pretty sure I'm pulling the trigger on tomorrow.....I mean how often does this happen? PM me if you want to hitch up somewhere along 93 North of the 89 split.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 29, 2010)

*Steve Wright at Jay knows IM coming....*

may see a pic of the disemboweler on the Jay site:-o:-o


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2010)

Just keep your shirt on if that happens!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 29, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Just keep your shirt on if that happens!



please dont start:flame::flame:


----------



## Black Phantom (May 3, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> may see a pic of the disemboweler on the Jay site:-o:-o



any pictures from the trip up?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 3, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> any pictures from the trip up?



on phone....forgot camera.....theres enough pics on alpine zone....


----------

